# Week of Jan 30-Feb 4th



## billski (Jan 30, 2012)

Lookout MRV the gnome and I are arriving in the MRV on Thursday!


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2012)

Just checked the web cam at $teaux.  It's still dumping freshies.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2012)

billski said:


> Lookout MRV the gnome and I are arriving in the MRV on Thursday!


Finally some good powder days to come for you to enjoy


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2012)

Matty noyes is predicting another 4"+ for the northern greens and white.  Getting 4 inch/day, regardless of the rain, will make the natural trails a dream (at least this season).  You knowlwhere I will be.


----------



## tomcat (Jan 31, 2012)

The Loaf and Saddleback are in the 4-8 inch category under advisory Tuesday afternoon into Wed.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2012)

tomcat said:


> The Loaf and Saddleback are in the 4-8 inch category under advisory Tuesday afternoon into Wed.


Nice to hear snow snow and more snow


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 31, 2012)

billski said:


> Matty noyes is predicting another 4"+ for the northern greens and white.  Getting 4 inch/day, regardless of the rain, will make the natural trails a dream (at least this season).  You knowlwhere I will be.



Take the nickles and dimes.  They add up.  Rain just cements it in for springtime.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 31, 2012)

Note of warning....I LOVE the Hyde Away but I got food poisoning there Sat night...I will return but I may pass on eating there.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Note of warning....I LOVE the Hyde Away but I got food poisoning there Sat night...I will return but I may pass on eating there.



They didn't love you.  I survived.  They gave me a bumper sticker to prove it 

sorry to hear that.  What did you eat, fish?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 31, 2012)

My girl friend and I both got chicken and we both got sick 4 hrs later...Fun ride home!


----------

